
Nokia prepares offer to buy Juniper - coloneltcb
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/29/nokia-prepares-offer-to-buy-juniper.html
======
tareqak
Original title: _Nokia prepares offer to buy Juniper; shares skyrocket nearly
20%_

Techmeme summary: _CNBC: Sources: Nokia is in talks to buy Juniper Networks;
one source says the deal would value Juniper at ~$16B_

------
badrabbit
That's not a bad investment at all. Not sure if still true but last I
heard,some 85% of internet traffic at some point is processed by a juniper
device.

